# LOVOO



## Paolo78mi (14 Maggio 2022)

Scarico l'App per eccellenza per TROMBARE... mi iscrivo ed inizio subito a PASTURARE a manetta...

Conosco Daniela, (+1anno) separata dopo 21 anni di matrimonio e 2 figli piccoli... molto dolce nei modi e carina... chattiamo e mi fa subito tenerezza per come si pone (una persona veramente anomala) ed in contemporanea conosco un'altra Daniela, 1,70mt di donna Sicula (+3anni) interessante e abbastanza stufa degli approcci maschili ed infine Antonella (+10anni)...

Con la prima Daniela ci siamo fermati ad un solo aperitivo (abbastanza noioso dove mi ha parlato del suo noiosissimo lavoro, mi stava venendo il vomito), nel mentre si era pure cancellata dalla APP, tante belle conversazioni in chat, tanti bei messaggi un gran feeling, poi più nulla fin quando non la incalzo per un secondo appuntamento e mi confessa di essere più affine con un suo collega separato con 3 figli (onesta e sincera) ci sentiamo ancor oggi come conoscenti...
(Anche se il mio fine era proprio quello di farla capitolare e basta)
Investimento totale : un aperitivo al MercatoCentrale.it primo piano locanda toscana (ladri e poco duttili, volevamo un piatto misto.. non si può fare fanculo)

Con la seconda Daniela dovevamo uscire a bere qualcosa una sera per conoscerci, e nella sera stessa si è proposta per accompagnarmi a fare la spesa, cosi ho preso la palla al balzo e l'ho invitata a cena a casa mia (due perfetti sconosciuti) ed ha accettato anche se un po' nervosamente... Quella sera si sarà fumata 10 sigarette, poi durante la cena sono scattate le prime effusioni fino a finire a fare una lunga slinguazzata sul divano per poi stoppare i giochi perche in effetti avevamo abusato della situazione. Riaccompagnata a casa dopo qualche giorno mi rifaccio vivo per un secondo incontro e mi confessa di non voler continuare la conoscenza.
Investimento totale : un branzino al forno e una bottiglia di vino

Con Antonella, fiducioso che l'invito a cena poteva esser un buon punto per scremare la cosa e far capire subito le mie intenzioni....
Il giorno dopo Daniela invito a cena questa donnona un po' abbundantis ed accetta senza batter ciglio.
Si scopre una bellissima persona molto dolce, un ex cuoca cara socievole e molto molto coccolona...
Poco dopo finiamo sul divano ed allunga le mani e li capisco che vuole fare conoscenza con la mia terza gamba, da li finiamo a letto ben due volte con mio immenso piacere. I giorni a seguire litigate NON stop per via del suo modo di scrivere su WhatsApp che mi fa andare in bestia....
Investimento totale : due retine di cozze (a detta sua afrodisiache)

3 conoscenze virtuali e cosa mi è rimasto in mano ? una slinguazzata sul divano + un paio di scopate con la over ANTA e 3 conti a mie spese... FANCULO

Ieri vado a fare la spesa e mi infilo in una cassa libera dove c'era una commessa giovane dai capelli rossi... che mi saluta come se ci conoscessimo... (Si, lavora li e forse un paio di volte ci saremo anche visti) la cliente prima di me la incalza per bersi un caffè insieme (la prossima volta) e quando se ne va attacca bottone con me dicendomi che la cliente, una donna, la pressa troppo... e penso... Uhmmmmmm quasi quasi "Rossa de Cavei golosa de Usei...." saluto e segno sull'agenda...

L'altro giorno al parco rivedo la mia concittadina Paola con la quale anni fa, avevo avuto una storia molto passionale, lei sposata con uno che non la toccava da 4anni, è passato del tempo, a me son cresciuti i capelli e la panza a lei invece forse qualche ruga. L'avevo già ricontattata su telegram e mi ero messo in modalità COCCOLONE, ma non aveva dato un seguito, solo frasi di circostanza. Invece l'altro giorno io passeggiavo nel parco e lei correva con due maschioni, primo sguardo un timido saluto, (è adorabile riconosco subito la voglia in questa donna) non capisco perche sia sempre in soggezione con me. 
Facciamo un giro nel parco e ci rincontriamo e solo a quel punto mi saluta con un bel sorrisone.... 
Uhmmm penso quasi quasi.. vuoi che le sia tornato in mente quando era felice e spensierata con il mio gingillo in mano, mentre me la scopavo sul divano di casa sua nella postazione di suo marito quando era fuori per lavoro ???

Con tutta sta voglia di BOMBARE e dopo essermi ammazzato di pippe decido che è arrivato il momento di giocarmi la carta vincente... il mio Asso nella manica.

Dopo una settimana di litigi con la mia trombamica storica la Giusy, decido che è arrivato il momento di festeggiare (per il nuovo lavoro) la sblocco su WhatsApp e la convinco a venire a sollazzarsi la patata a casa mia, e lei naturalmente accetta senza batter ciglio.
A volte mi sembra di avere la bacchetta magica con lei, in mezzo alle gambe.

VABBE.. questo è quanto... Adesso mi cambio e vado al Parco in modalità "broccola-mode" a far finta di correre un po', ed oggi pomeriggio col gruppo di cammino dove riscuoto successo.. chissà mai che ci sia qualche new entry fra il gruppo di Anziane... ahahahahahha

MORALE DELLA FAVOLA 
Mondo Virtuale 0 VS Mondo reale 2 (1/2)


----------



## Ginevra65 (14 Maggio 2022)

Non ho letto ancora  il tuo diario, ma obbiettivamente ti fai andare bene proprio tutte. 
Parlando di sesso. 
Raccogli tutto quello che trovi


----------



## Paolo78mi (14 Maggio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Non ho letto ancora  il tuo diario, ma obbiettivamente ti fai andare bene proprio tutte.
> Parlando di sesso.
> Raccogli tutto quello che trovi


Si, ma torno sempre dalla stessa.... (Giusy, e stasera mi farò anche offrire la cena) 
Un'occhio di riguardo lo darei solo alla Paola...Che quando mi guarda con quegli occhioni....Mi fa veramente sentire ADULATO...
Dai fammi andare a Caccia al Parco


----------



## Nocciola (14 Maggio 2022)

Sempre più triste 
Vinci il premio uomo più triste del forum


----------



## Etta (14 Maggio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Non ho letto ancora  il tuo diario, ma obbiettivamente ti fai andare bene proprio tutte.
> Parlando di sesso.
> Raccogli tutto quello che trovi


Come si dice: ‘ndo cojo cojo.


----------



## Tachipirina (14 Maggio 2022)

bah...
simpatico nei racconti, se la gode proprio pare
ma  bah...


----------



## Lostris (14 Maggio 2022)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Si, ma torno sempre dalla stessa.... (Giusy, e stasera mi farò anche offrire la cena)
> Un'occhio di riguardo lo darei solo alla Paola...Che quando mi guarda con quegli occhioni....Mi fa veramente sentire ADULATO...
> Dai fammi andare a Caccia al Parco


Torni dall’unica che ti vuole/riprende.

Ah già, non vuole te, ma un po’ di carne.

Non sei stanco del tuo essere e di quello che (non) ti porta?


----------



## Arcistufo (14 Maggio 2022)

Paolino continua cosi, te se ama!!!!


----------



## Ulisse (14 Maggio 2022)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Investimento totale : un aperitivo al MercatoCentrale.it





Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Investimento totale : un branzino al forno e una bottiglia di vino





Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Investimento totale : due retine di cozze (a detta sua afrodisiache)


Che si inventano questi commercianti per qualche vendita in più...
Eatitaly sta pensando di diventare sponsor di Lovoo


----------



## Paolo78mi (14 Maggio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Sempre più triste
> Vinci il premio uomo più triste del forum


Detto da una persona.. Guarda sinceramente mi sciaqquo i c........... del tuo intervento...



Tachipirina ha detto:


> bah...
> simpatico nei racconti, se la gode proprio pare
> ma  bah...


Beh .. non faccio del male a nessuno essendo SINGLE...



Lostris ha detto:


> Torni dall’unica che ti vuole/riprende.
> 
> Ah già, non vuole te, ma un po’ di carne.
> 
> Non sei stanco del tuo essere e di quello che (non) ti porta?


No, perchè ? 
Ho un discreto successo in giro, adoro broccolare conoscere fare disfare....
Ma poi
Perchè una donna può farlo, andare in giro farsi portare a cena concedersi o meno, far perdere tempo alla gente e invece se lo fa un'uomo è considerato SPREGIEVOLE ?


----------



## Pincopallino (14 Maggio 2022)

Ma perché non te lo compri il sesso? Non sembri interessato ad avere una relazione anche fuori dal letto, tanto vale comprarsi quel che serve saltando branzino cozze rete vino ecc ecc.


----------



## Paolo78mi (14 Maggio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> Che si inventano questi commercianti per qualche vendita in più...
> Eatitaly sta pensando di diventare sponsor di Lovoo


ahahahaha
Magari avere la % su Mercato Milano
L'altro gg vendevano gli scampi a 90€/kg mentre al negozio vicino a casa costano 15,90€/kg
Che LADRI


----------



## Paolo78mi (14 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ma perché non te lo compri il sesso? Non sembri interessato ad avere una relazione anche fuori dal letto, tanto vale comprarsi quel che serve saltando branzino cozze rete vino ecc ecc.


Troppo facile pagare per avere un po' di SESSO effimero e a mio avviso FALSO...
E' più bello quando bramano il tuo corpo ed il tuo sesso e farebbero di tutto pur di farsi KIAVARE
Tra l'altro fanno anche i mestieri in casa ...


----------



## Ulisse (14 Maggio 2022)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> L'altro gg vendevano gli scampi a 90€/kg mentre al negozio vicino a casa costano 15,90€/kg
> Che LADRI


bisognerebbe vedere la pezzatura ma
90 è un furto
15,90 è troppo poco...dubiterei sulla qualità

li ho sempre trovati sui 30/35 
A Natale quasi raddoppiano, come tutti i prodotti ittici,  ma 90 è proprio troppo

che poi li ritengo sopravvalutati in generale è un discorso personale.


----------



## Tachipirina (14 Maggio 2022)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> *Beh .. non faccio del male a nessuno essendo SINGLE...*


no no per carità, meglio tu di tanti/e altri/e 
ognuno vive la propria vita come meglio crede 

ti leggo perché mi diverte come scrivi  ma lungi da me qualsiasi commento pro o contro


----------



## Paolo78mi (14 Maggio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> bisognerebbe vedere la pezzatura ma
> 90 è un furto
> 15,90 è troppo poco...dubiterei sulla qualità
> 
> ...


è tutto caro in quel posto... fà parte della stazione centrale di Milano...
Chi l'ha pensata ci ha azzeccato in pieno....
e secondo me nell'unico birrificio presente si BROCCOLA a MANETTA....


----------



## Paolo78mi (14 Maggio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> no no per carità, meglio tu di tanti/e altri/e
> ognuno vive la propria vita come meglio crede
> 
> ti leggo perché mi diverte come scrivi  ma lungi da me qualsiasi commento pro o contro


Almeno qui posso svuotare il sacco....
Quando provo a parlare con qualcuno, sempre a giudicarmi e a guardarmi male MORALISTI del cazzo....


----------



## Tachipirina (14 Maggio 2022)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Almeno qui posso svuotare il sacco....
> Quando provo a parlare con qualcuno, sempre a giudicarmi e a guardarmi male MORALISTI del cazzo....


beh non tutti hanno la tua visione nei rapporti con l'altro sesso
ma sbagliato giudicare , alla fine sono cazzi tuoi, contento tu, contenti tutti


----------



## omicron (14 Maggio 2022)

@Paolo78mi ma il tuo è un lavoro e anche di quelli di merda, ma come fai a campare così alla tua età?


----------



## Tachipirina (14 Maggio 2022)

ma 78 sta per anno di nascita? 
poco mi cambia, è pura curiosità


----------



## omicron (14 Maggio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> ma 78 sta per anno di nascita?
> poco mi cambia, è pura curiosità


Si dovrebbe essere l’anno di nascita


----------



## Ulisse (14 Maggio 2022)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> è tutto caro in quel posto... fà parte della stazione centrale di Milano...
> Chi l'ha pensata ci ha azzeccato in pieno....
> e secondo me nell'unico birrificio presente si BROCCOLA a MANETTA....


mah.
Capisco rincari forti su locali e beveraggio se in zona esclusiva
ma su prodotti *da spesa* come il pesce da cucinarsi a casa, trovo assurdo andare in un posto del genere e farmi salassare.
Non è che per far colpo su una me la porto in giro a fare la spesa fra i banchi del mercato.
Ci vado sicuramente ma non per comprarmi il chilo di calamari.
Ovviamente mio modo di pensare...tutto sommato se stanno ancora aperti vendendo a 90 gli scampi evidentemente molti la pensano diversamente da me


----------



## Lostris (14 Maggio 2022)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> No, perchè ?
> Ho un discreto successo in giro, adoro broccolare conoscere fare disfare....
> Ma poi
> Perchè una donna può farlo, andare in giro farsi portare a cena concedersi o meno, far perdere tempo alla gente e invece se lo fa un'uomo è considerato SPREGIEVOLE ?


È SPREGIEVOLE, indipendentemente dal genere, considerare le persone come vagine/peni ambulanti di cui servirsi e ridurre le interazioni umane ad un bilancio così miserevole tra cozze e palpatine.

Tu dici che stai benissimo nei tuoi panni, però in altri thread facevi emergere dell’insoddisfazione di fondo rispetto alla tua vita.
A me non sembri felice, sembri solo.

Però è anche vero che non cambi.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (14 Maggio 2022)

Secondo me sbagli qualcosa....
Non ho capito cosa..ma sbagli qualcosa...


----------



## Ginevra65 (14 Maggio 2022)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Si, ma torno sempre dalla stessa.... (Giusy, e stasera mi farò anche offrire la cena)
> Un'occhio di riguardo lo darei solo alla Paola...Che quando mi guarda con quegli occhioni....Mi fa veramente sentire ADULATO...
> Dai fammi andare a Caccia al Parco


Contento te del nulla, contenti tutti


----------



## Ginevra65 (14 Maggio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> Che si inventano questi commercianti per qualche vendita in più...
> Eatitaly sta pensando di diventare sponsor di Lovoo


Ooooh sono investimenti!?!


----------



## Ulisse (14 Maggio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ooooh sono investimenti!?!


In effetti,
Due trombate per un paio di kg di cozze mi sembra un buon affare.
Dopo scendo e ne compro 5 kg


----------



## ologramma (14 Maggio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Non ho letto ancora  il tuo diario, ma obbiettivamente ti fai andare bene proprio tutte.
> Parlando di sesso.
> Raccogli tutto quello che trovi


si dice fa pesca a strascico , mi meraviglio che ricordi il nome  delle signore forse ha preso appunti per ricordare anche l'aspetto


----------



## Ginevra65 (14 Maggio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> In effetti,
> Due trombate per un paio di kg di cozze mi sembra un buon affare.
> Dopo scendo e ne compro 5 kg


5 trombate in una sera? 
Compra anche un ricostituente


----------



## Ginevra65 (14 Maggio 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> si dice fa pesca a strascico , mi meraviglio che ricordi il nome  delle signore forse ha preso appunti per ricordare anche l'aspetto


Ma secondo te una che ha le carte in regola ci casca? 
A parte lo squallore.


----------



## Pincopallino (14 Maggio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ma secondo te una che ha le carte in regola ci casca?
> A parte lo squallore.


Chissà Se tiene dei corsi, mi iscrivo subito…


----------



## Ulisse (14 Maggio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> 5 trombate in una sera?
> Compra anche un ricostituente


Le congelo in pacchetti da 500gt massimo....


----------



## Ginevra65 (14 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Chissà Se tiene dei corsi, mi iscrivo subito…


A cosa ti servirebbe?


----------



## Ginevra65 (14 Maggio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> Le congelo in pacchetti da 500gt massimo....


Uuuuhh signur mezza tromba alla volta. 
Non mi puoi deludere così!!


----------



## Pincopallino (14 Maggio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> A cosa ti servirebbe?


Eh non so dici che non ne ho bisogno?


----------



## Ginevra65 (14 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Eh non so dici che non ne ho bisogno?


Dico che hai da insegnare tu a lui


----------



## Pincopallino (14 Maggio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Dico che hai da insegnare tu a lui


Ma no…io sono tutto chiacchiere e distintivo….


----------



## Ginevra65 (14 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ma no…io sono tutto chiacchiere e distintivo….


Non lo so mi attengo ai fatti, non mi puoi deludere anche tu, 526 (giusto) e alla fine erano solo chiacchiere di incontri per schemi da uncinetto.


----------



## Pincopallino (15 Maggio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Non lo so mi attengo ai fatti, non mi puoi deludere anche tu, 526 (giusto) e alla fine erano solo chiacchiere di incontri per schemi da uncinetto.


Come anche io? Chi ha osato deluderti?


----------



## Ulisse (15 Maggio 2022)

L


Pincopallino ha detto:


> Come anche io? Chi ha osato deluderti?


Chi???


----------



## Ulisse (15 Maggio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Uuuuhh signur mezza tromba alla volta.
> Non mi puoi deludere così!!


Hai ragione.
Scongelo tutto per domenica sera.
Mal che vada, lunedì si raccoglie l'umido da me.


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Maggio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> Hai ragione.
> Scongelo tutto per domenica sera.
> Mal che vada, lunedì si raccoglie l'umido da me.


Dovrò prendere in seria considerazione i suggerimenti di Brunetta e mandarti in terapia.


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Come anche io? Chi ha osato deluderti?


Come chi, @Ulisse , è la mia disperazione


----------



## Paolo78mi (15 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> @Paolo78mi ma il tuo è un lavoro e anche di quelli di merda, ma come fai a campare così alla tua età?


No, non è un lavoro ... è un piacere intrallazzare con il gentil SESSO
Giusto ieri ho conosciuto una campana molto in gamba ....
Perche dovrebbe essere un lavoro di merda scusa ???
Come faccio a campare alla mia età cosi ?
E' cosi bello essere coccolati !!!
Ahahahahaha


----------



## Paolo78mi (15 Maggio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> ma 78 sta per anno di nascita?
> poco mi cambia, è pura curiosità


Si...Tachy...
78 è il mio anno di età....
Mi hai scoperto...
Adesso mi devi portare fuori a cenaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Maggio 2022)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Si...Tachy...
> 78 è il mio anno di età....
> Mi hai scoperto...
> Adesso mi devi portare fuori a cenaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


@Tachipirina  , guarda che ad @Ulisse sono avanzate delle cozze non spendere soldi al ristorante


----------



## Paolo78mi (15 Maggio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> @Tachipirina  , guarda che ad @Ulisse sono avanzate delle cozze non spendere soldi al ristorante


Messaggi in codice ahahahahah


----------



## omicron (15 Maggio 2022)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> No, non è un lavoro ... è un piacere intrallazzare con il gentil SESSO
> Giusto ieri ho conosciuto una campana molto in gamba ....
> Perche dovrebbe essere un lavoro di merda scusa ???
> Come faccio a campare alla mia età cosi ?
> ...


Mah… a me sembri un’anima in pena


----------



## Paolo78mi (15 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Mah… a me sembri un’anima in pena


Perche motivo ? 
Perche non mi accontento della prima che passa o perche mi piace pavoneggiarmi sul web ?
Sentiamo la cazzata delle 10:24 AM


----------



## Tachipirina (15 Maggio 2022)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Si...Tachy...
> 78 è il mio anno di età....
> Mi hai scoperto...
> Adesso mi devi portare fuori a cenaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


ovvio che ti porto fuori
ti trombo  sul cofano della panda 1981 e ti lascio in aperta campagna
accontentati di un pacchetto di fonzie e una birretta fresca, quello posso offrirti

tu porta l'attrezzo consumato, al resto ci penso io


----------



## Tachipirina (15 Maggio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> @Tachipirina  , guarda che ad @Ulisse sono avanzate delle cozze non spendere soldi al ristorante


niente cozze 
patatine e birra 
lo spacco


----------



## omicron (15 Maggio 2022)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Perche motivo ?
> Perche non mi accontento della prima che passa o perche mi piace pavoneggiarmi sul web ?
> Sentiamo la cazzata delle 10:24 AM


A me sembra che ti accontenti pure troppo 
Poi oh fatti tuoi eh


----------



## Paolo78mi (15 Maggio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> ovvio che ti porto fuori
> ti trombo  sul cofano della panda 1981 e ti lascio in aperta campagna
> accontentati di un pacchetto di fonzie e una birretta fresca, quello posso offrirti
> 
> tu porta l'attrezzo consumato, al resto ci penso io


ahahahahah che visione celestiale.............


----------



## Tachipirina (15 Maggio 2022)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> ahahahahah che visione celestiale.............


bene, vedi che con poco ci divertiamo lo stesso?
tu vai a spendere per gamberoni cozze e vini....

aria aperta, libertà e jogging per tornare a casa, che altro posso offrirti di più??

Apprezzerai, ne sono certa


----------



## Ulisse (15 Maggio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> @Tachipirina , guarda che ad @Ulisse sono avanzate delle cozze non spendere soldi al ristorante


ormai non sono più fresche.
L'effetto afrodisiaco è bello che andato.


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Maggio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> ormai non sono più fresche.
> L'effetto afrodisiaco è bello che andato.


Ti stai vendicando?mi stai facendo asciugare come un Cencio al sole.


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Maggio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Non ho letto ancora  il tuo diario, ma obbiettivamente ti fai andare bene proprio tutte.
> Parlando di sesso.
> Raccogli tutto quello che trovi


 i folletti non esistono solo nelle favole


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Maggio 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> È SPREGIEVOLE, indipendentemente dal genere, considerare le persone come vagine/peni ambulanti di cui servirsi e ridurre le interazioni umane ad un bilancio così miserevole tra cozze e palpatine.
> 
> Tu dici che stai benissimo nei tuoi panni, però in altri thread facevi emergere dell’insoddisfazione di fondo rispetto alla tua vita.
> A me non sembri felice, sembri solo.
> ...


Oddio, è peggio scrivere spregevole con la i...
Io continuo a non capire che cosa ci sia di male. Se ti iscrivi ad un app il cui esplicito scopo eh incontrare partner sessuali, Secondo me sei cretina tu se ti aspetti il mazzo di rose.


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Maggio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> bah...
> simpatico nei racconti, se la gode proprio pare
> ma  bah...


A me fa spaccare da sempre


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Maggio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> i folletti non esistono solo nelle favole


Io a casa ho il Folletto, dici che è uguale?


----------



## Lostris (15 Maggio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Oddio, è peggio scrivere spregevole con la i...
> Io continuo a non capire che cosa ci sia di male. Se ti iscrivi ad un app il cui esplicito scopo eh incontrare partner sessuali, Secondo me sei cretina tu se ti aspetti il mazzo di rose.


La contingenza per me conferma il quadro generale, non discutevo sulla modalità app d’incontri.
È la considerazione che ha delle donne che mi fa orrore e che lo rende ai miei occhi una figura triste e miserevole.

Riguardo alla i..


----------



## Pincopallino (15 Maggio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Come chi, @Ulisse , è la mia disperazione


Di la verita…chi disprezza compra….


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Di la verita…chi disprezza compra….


----------



## Pincopallino (15 Maggio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


>


Vedi che lo ami….?


----------



## Pincopallino (15 Maggio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Oddio, è peggio scrivere spregevole con la i...
> Io continuo a non capire che cosa ci sia di male. Se ti iscrivi ad un app il cui esplicito scopo eh incontrare partner sessuali, Secondo me sei cretina tu se ti aspetti il mazzo di rose.


Io regalerei un mazzo di fiori pure ad meretrice….


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Vedi che lo ami….?


Si si lui lo sa ma fa il finto tonto vero @Ulisse ?


----------



## Pincopallino (15 Maggio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Si si lui lo sa ma fa il finto tonto vero @Ulisse ?


Magari è timido….


----------



## Ulisse (15 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Vedi che lo ami….?


ed è anche ricambiata.



Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Si si lui lo sa ma fa il finto tonto vero @Ulisse ?


certo.
Aggiungo che inizialmente ho fraiteso.
Temevo volesse solo destabilizzarmi ed amplificare le infondate insicurezze di un 50enne 
ma poi tutto è diventato chiaro.



Pincopallino ha detto:


> Magari è timido….


un pochino.
ma dopo 10 minuti mi passa.


----------



## Ginevra65 (16 Maggio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> ed è anche ricambiata.
> 
> 
> certo.
> ...


Allora mi lovvi anche tu


----------



## Arcistufo (16 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Io regalerei un mazzo di fiori pure ad meretrice….


 Sì, ma solo rubati al cimitero.


----------



## Ulisse (16 Maggio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Allora mi lovvi anche tu


oh my god.
dal primo momento che sono approdato in questo forum.
E' scattata la chimica alla lettura del tuo primo post


----------

